# Top secret security clearance/ background investigation



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Will the fact that i hold a top secret security clearance for the DoD help w/ getting on the job? I know it might look good on a resume, but is it impressive enough to even warrant putting it on a resume? It is the highest security clearance you can get and just as thorough as a Background investigation.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I can't see why it would hurt any, I would add it (tactfully worded)


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Agree, include it your resume as just another fact regarding your current job.

One way it could hurt you.

When you're on your intirview and the interviewer is going over your resume and comments about and asks about your clearance and you start bragging about all the "cool" stuff you "got to know". Shows you can't keep your mouth shut regardless of your clearance.

Don't laugh it happens. About 20 years ago in the private sector my company was involved in the AFOS Weather System. I was recruiting for a project team. A candidate did just that to me. He started a long winded discussion of all kinds of stuff. Well, needless to say I didn't hire him and because of the content of his conversation and also the fact that I might been being tested, I reported the incident to our assigned DIS agent.
Never heard anything back. So either I passed or what happened next was none of my business!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I am not looking for another brag point. I just remember a few PD's i applied at asked if i had one and asked my clearance number. I just figured if the US gov't did just as thorough investigation it might help. Near as i can figure it might just help the PD doing my investigation. I am just trying to market myself better not have something to brag about.


----------



## RESCOP (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey,

I also have a TS clearance through a defense contractor (GD). I would just list it, since it shows that you have to have to maintain a clean background to keep it current as well as the responsibility you currently have. Hope this helps....


----------

